# Butter and snow corn, what could I put with them?



## katiec (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi got a snow corn (snow X amel) and a butter (butter X goldust) I think lol, they are both female. If I was to get a male possibly for future breeding, anything I could get to produce anything interesting?

Cheers


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

What do you mean by snow (snow x amel) and butter (butter x golddust)?


With a Snow (Anery and Amel) you could make Anerys, Amels or Snows.

With a Butter (Amels and Caramel) you could make Amels, Caramels or Butters.


----------



## katiec (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry i thought the (snow x amel) were parents but thats what I wasnt sure if it was even possible. I dont get the corn genetics yet. Just wondered what type of male I could get that would produce different morphs.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

You need a Goldust male for your butter, to make some Goldusts :whistling2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If you get a gold dust to go with the butters you can produce gold dust and butter.

The best thing you can visually get from a snow is either amel, anery, or snow really. You could always go for an ultramel I suppose and get amels het anery and ultramel het anery, but that's about it without going into hets.


----------



## katiec (Mar 3, 2008)

I cannot aford a goldust male lol, can you get butter het godlust?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

No, golddust is codominant not recessive, that's how you can produce golddust by having only one parent carrying the gene - an animal is either a golddust, or it's not, there's no hidden "het"

Hogboy has golddusts for sale - very cheaply if I remember correctly!


----------



## DANthirty (Oct 19, 2008)

Athravan said:


> No, golddust is codominant not recessive, that's how you can produce golddust by having only one parent carrying the gene - an animal is either a golddust, or it's not, there's no hidden "het"


so if you was to breed goldust motley with goldust motley? what would be the outcome?


----------



## katiec (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah I got my female butter from hogboy :2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

DANthirty said:


> so if you was to breed goldust motley with goldust motley? what would be the outcome?


You'd get:

Ultra Caramel Motleys (two copies of ultra, no copies of amel)
Golddust Motleys (One copy ultra, one copy amel)
Butter Motleys (Two copies amel, no copies ultra)


----------

